# Imperial Chemical Industries, 2019



## KPUrban_ (Apr 19, 2019)

*Intro*
This place is one of those, the moment you see it you want to go that was the case for us. 
Initially we had been put off due to the "armed security" and constant patrols. After a lot of waiting we went and hoped for the best. 
The risk was worth the reward.

*The Site*
Dating back to 1874 these works have produced sodium carbonate common in cleaning products, dyes, fertilizers and other such products.

The works have been operated under Brunner Mond, Imperial Chemical Industries, and TATA Chemical Europe. The works were also responsible for "accidentally" creating polythene in 1933 during an experiment.

TATA Europe closed these works in 2014 along with the attached power station responsible for power supply. 

*The Explore*

The sun was rising and we had finally stumbled out of the car along with drive through breakfast.
Then we had to start sneaking through the woodlands, open land and buildings to get to our first target.
Initially we had been on high alert for the heavy security and after what felt like 20 minutes, which was actually 2 and a half hours, we realsied we got lucky.

As midday rolled on we had seen what we wanted and decided to leave. Which of all the times security decided to patrol.
GREAT.

Anyways.​
*Photos​*

DSC_0894 


DawnOfControl_ReEdit-2


MergingEras 





DustNRust 


DSC_1150-HDR 


DSC_1196-HDR


DSC_1207-HDR 


DSC_1044-HDR 

Anyway That'll be all.

KPUrban_


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 20, 2019)

Switch pron!
That's a wonderful structure. Rotary kilns too. Looks to have been switched off long ago and simply left untouched. A historically important site perhaps.
I'm shocked at the dust. The workers would have suffered badly from it.

Well worth the wait that.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 20, 2019)

Yep see what u mean that’s a cracker well done for getting in!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 20, 2019)

That's a nice one. Well done. Still nice to see the vintage control panels.


----------



## smiler (Apr 20, 2019)

Jobs a good'un, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 20, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Switch pron!
> That's a wonderful structure. Rotary kilns too. Looks to have been switched off long ago and simply left untouched. A historically important site perhaps.
> I'm shocked at the dust. The workers would have suffered badly from it.
> 
> Well worth the wait that.



This place is heaven for people who like industrial stuffs, bit like me, and yes that control room was something else.
The dust is absolutely insane I'm surprised they didn't require a new workforce every other day.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 20, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Yep see what u mean that’s a cracker well done for getting in!



It's just one of those isn't it. Thanks alot.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 20, 2019)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That's a nice one. Well done. Still nice to see the vintage control panels.



Thanks man, the control panel had an art-deco, eastern European feel to it.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 20, 2019)

smiler said:


> Jobs a good'un, Nicely Done, Thanks



A job well done I'd say as well, thanks.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 21, 2019)

Sausage said:


> Switch pron!
> That's a wonderful structure. Rotary kilns too. Looks to have been switched off long ago and simply left untouched. A historically important site perhaps.
> I'm shocked at the dust. The workers would have suffered badly from it.



The dust was nothing like that on production runs during the working life of this plant, which is nothing special. Carried out many tests during the production runs when the facility was fully operational (my first real job). The plug was pulled when the plant was in full production and the pipework etc was full of product - from course initial run to final fine powder, saleable product. Environmental winds and atmospheric pressure changes have caused the leaks over the years.


----------



## wolfism (Apr 21, 2019)

KPUrbex said:


> Initially we had been put off due to the "armed security" and constant patrols.


It's seemingly just pot luck with this one, security came round the corner in a small van when I was in the open between the end of the railway siding and the control room, nowhere to hide so just had to run for it. Others have turned up and not seen security at all…

Nice pics by the way, glad to see it's still standing.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 21, 2019)

wolfism said:


> It's seemingly just pot luck with this one, security came round the corner in a small van when I was in the open between the end of the railway siding and the control room, nowhere to hide so just had to run for it. Others have turned up and not seen security at all…
> 
> Nice pics by the way, glad to see it's still standing.



The security is very irregular. The place is under demolition so if you want to go do it!


----------



## HughieD (Apr 21, 2019)

That is pretty damn mega!


----------



## King Al (Apr 22, 2019)

Just excellent this one KP! Great pics


----------



## krela (Apr 22, 2019)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 22, 2019)

HughieD said:


> That is pretty damn mega!



I think "Mega" is still an understatement.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 22, 2019)

King Al said:


> Just excellent this one KP! Great pics



Thanks a lot man, edited ones are on my Instagram page: https://www.instagram.com/kpurban_/


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 22, 2019)

krela said:


> Very nice indeed!



Thanks very much indeed.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 27, 2019)

that is epic! Good work


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 27, 2019)

The Wombat said:


> that is epic! Good work



Tis' indeed an epic one, Thanks!


----------

